# Metal Moment



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think I am going metal


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Wow John


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone else hear Sammy Hagar?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

imagine the damage that one decent magnet could do there


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That is scary


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MAGNET







where are my leather bands


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Seriously heavy metal there John.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Good photo. The top one would do well in our photo competition.

I wonder which one we will see for sale next


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Its pornographic







. A watch orgy







.

Call Mary Whitehouse







or Stan'll do.

I'm writing to the Telegraph







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> Anyone else hear Sammy Hagar?


WHO?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stan Whitehouse?









More like Stan Sh*tehouse.
















That's before anyone elses says it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> > Anyone else hear Sammy Hagar?Â
> 
> 
> WHO?


 I presume you're being sarcastic Paul














.

Go ahead just jump.....Dave Lee was bonkers







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> More like Stan Sh*tehouse.


 It never entered my mind







.

I'll get my coat before you have it please


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've gotten my coat more times than I've had hot dinners, mybe we should form a club?









Maybe not, I'll get me coat.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Regards metal though

Sammy was a washout

and Dave Lee blew the bollocks off him-not litterally of course.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Regards metal though
> 
> Sammy was a washout
> 
> and Dave Lee blew the bollocks off him-not litterally of course.


Sammy sang the title song to "Heavy Metal" (the movie) - you can listen to a sample here:

Heavy Metal - Sammy Hagar

I'm not at all a head banger, but enjoyed this pre-manga movie (and the music) as a teenager. The title track popped into my head the minute I saw John's photo.


----------

